# royalty free & free download halloween music



## samhaynes (May 27, 2012)

Here are two free songs for you.

You can use them how you like, please credit www.hauntmusic.co.uk if you do, hope you enjoy them. 
They are remixes of two of my songs and you can get both using the links below. 
thanks
Sam
Happy Halloween










__
https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween%2Froyalty-free-horror-free-download-halloween-music-see-description-for-more


__
https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween%2Froyalty-free-halloween-music-free-download-see-info-for-more


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks! Can't get enough haunt music.


----------



## Rustybones (Jun 14, 2015)

Loving your music. just what I have been looking for, they are fantastic. Is it ok to use your sounds for my haunt? how do I get your album?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks muchly , i don't see a download option on the 2nd link however.
(but there are other ways..muwahahaa!)


----------



## samhaynes (May 27, 2012)

hey rusty - thanks you can get the new cd and all of my cd's at www.hauntmusic.co.uk

I have a new free song out that is completely copyright free you can use how you like!

Here is some free music for you its called Evil Calls - its a pretty simple creepy theme you could use.

You can use it how you like on youtube videos etc its copyright free

Please let me know if you do









download it here https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-ha...een-2015-music

Thanks! Keep it creepy
Sam
www.hauntmusic.co.uk


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

thank you sam for sharing the link


----------

